# Additional Cigar Reviews - Alec Bradley Family Blend GS57 Review and the Viaje Fifty Fifty Red Label No. 1 Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - Alec Bradley Family Blend GS57 Review and the Viaje Fifty Fifty Red Label No. 1 Review*

If you tend to prefer medium-bodied cigars, we have two to review today that may interest you. Up first is the large Alec Family Blend GS57, whic...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - Alec Bradley Family Blend GS57 Review and the Viaje Fifty Fifty Red Label No. 1 Review


----------

